# free logos somewhere?



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

After many many years in the buisness I really need to start getting a little more professional, expecially since I moved to a larger community and am now the new dog in town.

I have always done contracts, always!! But looking at all my estimates, invoices, contracts etc. they are so plain. 

What I would like to do is find a little logo to go along with my company name, to put on all my paperwork. Is there a place on the internet where i could get one for free?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Try making your own. For my first business, we paid a designer to give us maybe 5 versions.

Now that I'm on my own, I made one myself. Took me and few tries and I came up with something I like.


----------



## Redslyfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I went to school for web design and been building sites and logos for different people for years. Went into construction because I cant sit behind a desk all day I fall asleep! E-mail me your company name and I can use my adobe master suit to make some things for you. If you like them just give credit where credit is due. Send it to [email protected]


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

mnjconstruction said:


> After many many years in the buisness I really need to start getting a little more professional, expecially since I moved to a larger community and am now the new dog in town.
> 
> I have always done contracts, always!! But looking at all my estimates, invoices, contracts etc. they are so plain.
> 
> What I would like to do is find a little logo to go along with my company name, to put on all my paperwork. Is there a place on the internet where i could get one for free?



There are quite a few free logo maker websites on the internet. However, they aren't the best in the world, but what can you expect for free. Below is a list of a few of them that might be useful to you.



_logomaker.com_
_cooltext.com_
_onlinelogomaker.com_
_logoease.com_
_thefreelogomakers.com_


----------



## alongston (Dec 30, 2010)

There are quite a few designers out there that will create a quality logo for you for pretty cheap. If you have photoshop you could make one yourself, but you need to make sure to save it with a transparent background in case you ever want to use it on a colored background.


----------



## AlanJackson (Jan 18, 2011)

hello im alan a remodeling contractor from LA you can go to this site theres a free section you can get one right there http://hypertemplates.com/


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

If you can forgive my candor, using a free or cheap logo service won't exactly make the "old dogs" in town feel very threatened.

I admit to being biased since I do this for a living, so feel free to ignore my comments. I'm sure if I asked for advice on how to find a cheap contractor, you guys would be more than willing to help me out.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

cbscreative said:


> If you can forgive my candor, using a free or cheap logo service won't exactly make the "old dogs" in town feel very threatened.
> 
> I admit to being biased since I do this for a living, so feel free to ignore my comments. I'm sure if I asked for advice on how to find a cheap contractor, you guys would be more than willing to help me out.


 
i didnt ask a designer where to find free designs, i asked fellow contractors and friends where to find one.

just like if you asked your fellow designers who are the cheap contractors, your not asking contractors

but keep up the good work computer dude! keep right on top of my comments and questions!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MountainBob (Jan 31, 2011)

try $20 logos. 20dollarlogo.com


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I was bored so I made this for you.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

If you like it I can change the color, font, make the nail a screw....whatever.

If you don't like well......I'm a plumber and that's my excuse.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> If you like it I can change the color, font, make the nail a screw....for $400



I fixed it for you :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are a few more


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

My only advice, is if you pay anyone to design you a logo insist it be done in Adobe Illustrator. Having a SVG (that's scalable vector graphics) file which allows you to change the size of the logo to fit anything and keep it looking good is a godsend.

I do some video and photo work if you have some ideas PM me and I'll see if I can't help you out. Same goes for anyone.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

65535 said:


> My only advice, is if you pay anyone to design you a logo insist it be done in Adobe Illustrator.


Good advice! I was going to say something about that when I saw the Photoshop comment above, but restrained myself. You'd be surprised how many people who call even themselves logo designers will give you a Photoshop file. :no:

Photoshop is a great program, but it is NOT a logo design program. That's like using duct tape for electrical work.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I used CorelDraw, the expensive one. 

Actually, you can give an image to just about any print shop and they can convert it or do whatever you want. They do this stuff daily, it's not a big deal.

Mike


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I used CorelDraw, the expensive one.
> 
> Actually, you can give an image to just about any print shop and they can convert it or do whatever you want. They do this stuff daily, it's not a big deal.
> 
> Mike


That is true but being able to use a single .ai or .SVG heck even PDF ensures that the file you send of is the exact same logo as the one printed on your buisiness cards and everything else you have printed up. Also the things you can do with vector graphics can make some really catchy logos.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm one of the low percentage of pro designers who likes CorelDRAW. You can export an AI file with it, but it's good to have Illustrator so you can check the file. If you're doing any vinyl cutting with a Corel file exported to AI format, it will need to be fixed. Corel has a nasty habit of putting "seams" through text. You won't see those seams on the screen, but if it doesn't get fixed, the vinyl cutter WILL "see" (and cut) the seams.

I think CorelDRAW is a great program and I use it plenty. You just need to know its quirks. The biggest problem with Corel, and probably why a lot of pros hate it, is that it's deceptively easy to use and contains dangerous bells and whistles. You can get in trouble real easily when having things reproduced that were designed in CorelDRAW. 

There are a lot of powerful tools in Corel that should only be used with an understanding of when they are appropriate to be used. Since "anyone" can buy Corel, and the price is low enough to attract buyers who wouldn't buy Illustrator, it has earned a certain amount of scorn in the reproduction industry. If you want to see a print shop owner grimace, just mention you created your own CorelDRAW file.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I use illustrator, but end up saving as an eps file for my sign co (vehicles). and emroidery (shirts) place. I think they both use corel.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have used both photoshop/illustrator for logo designs in the past but now i love my opensource apps (free) The Gimp and Inkscape for the svg/vector images. Give'em a shot.


----------

